# My b14 aka the PaNDA!



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

JDM ga16de swap- use the US throttle body because JDM has 2 wires instead of 3 , block off the EGR and sensor, had to keep the Us crank pully because the JDM GA uses a skinnier pully

k&n adapter filter
exhaust
HAD a Nx kit

Here are few pics of my car

Before swap:










After:



















Exterior:


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

looks way clean, good work.


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

thank you i could use some new paint in the front bumper and grill but end of this year im gonna get it painted over same color till i get the body parts i really want


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

hey snoop how much did the port and polish run u and was it worth it?


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

1500, I would say no. It made the car sound sick as shit but 1500$ for the power increase not really worth it.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

stock wheels or after market?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

clean ass car bro, if you get some wheels, slam it, and shave the side moldings, it'll look super nice.


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

ya stock steelies jus shined em up i want 17 speedy race mods ya i am gonna take out the modlings when i get the car painted sometime between september or november....im tryna get ceramic headers, pullies, bigger exhaust, highflow cat, and springs before i get the wheels


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

good, performance before looks, glad to see people with priorities in order.... plus the stock rims look great, ide kill for some, but i guess i gotta go aftermarket.


----------



## Sentra_TT (Jun 8, 2004)

hmm i did not mention that the intake manifold is diffrent so were the headers but i couldnt use the header cuz it was to big and no 02 sensor


----------

